# Mijn minnaar en ik



## Thyrr

Hoi!
Ik probeer een strofe van het gedicht _Mijn minnaar en ik_ van Rutger Kopland (uit: "Toen ik dit zag", 2008) te vertalen. Dit is wat ik tot nu toe heb:

"Je kijkt en je kijkt en je blijft vragen
naar wat je ziet, maar wat je ziet
is het enige antwoord"

"You watch and you watch and you keep questioning
... what you see, but what you see
is the only answer"

Kan iemand me helpen met het vertalen van 'naar'? Ik kan me voorstellen dat 'about' en 'for' opties zijn, of ik moet het misschien helemaal weg laten.
(Voel je vrij om eventueel feedback op de rest te geven.)
Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## anto33

Hoi,

Ik zou vertalen:
"You watch and watch and keep on wondering what you see,
But what you see is just the answer"

Wat denk jij?

Groetjes.


----------



## Suehil

"You look and look and you keep asking questions about what you see, but what you see is the only answer"


----------



## Thyrr

Ik begrijp jullie vertalingen, maar ik ben benieuwd waarom jullie er voor hebben gekozen om het zo te doen.


----------



## Suehil

Omdat 'vragen naar' betekent 'to ask about'.  'To question' betekent óf 'ondervragen' óf 'in twijfel trekken'


----------



## Thyrr

"Je kijkt en je kijkt en je blijft vragen naar wat je ziet, 
maar wat je ziet is het enige antwoord."
Misschien ben ik niet helemaal volledig geweest in mijn vraag. Ik lees het 'vragen naar' als een soort verlangen naar.
Ik ben het met je eens dat ask beter is dan question. Alleen de vertaling naar-about voelt voor mij niet helemaal juist. 
Zou iemand, met deze extra uitleg, mij verder kunnen helpen?


----------



## mayadebij

You look and look keep asking yourself to what you see,
but the view is the only answer.

Written this way it describes the essence of the poem the most in my mind.
But that can just as easily be my point of view


----------



## moldo

In my opinion the translation "questioning" is not correct, because I feel this would mean that you are doubting what you see. The correct meaning would be that you see something, and you are wondering what it is that you see. 
The word "naar" is important, because it indicates that you are asking about something.
*Je vraagt de agent naar de weg.*
*Je blijft de agent vragen naar de weg.*
*Je blijft vragen naar de weg.*
So the translation should be in my view simple:
*Je blijft vragen naar wat je ziet*
*You keep asking what you see.*
The Dutch sentence does not reveal whom you are asking (yourself?, an officer?, God?). So leave this out in the translation as well.

Regards, moldo


----------

